
On the (in)security of a self-encrypting drive series [pdf] - widforss
http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1002.pdf
======
teh_klev
As much as I love El Reg, here's the actual subject matter being reported:

[http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1002.pdf](http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/1002.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks, url changed to that from
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/20/western_digital_bad_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/20/western_digital_bad_hard_drive_encryption/).

